# Publisher stories



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ive been trying to work with my publisher regarding my kindle ebook dawn of the shadow.  well they decided to agree with me and release it to print. 

its made me wonder what other writers stories with regards to their own publishers.  was it challenging, difficult guess im trying to learn all i can so when the time comes for a second book im more prepared.


so does anyone have any good stories?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hm I don't know. I haven't written a book myself, but what's your book called? And what's your name?


----------



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

Names Peter Kelly the basic books information is in my signature posts.  The book is titled dawn of the shadow its a superhero tale aimed at teenagers and kids.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope you do well! Good Luck


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Peter,

I don't think you will hurt your chances of getting into print if you already have a publisher interested in your books. My thinking on the Kindle market is that the folks using Kindle tend to be early adapters and are exactly the readers you'd like to have reading your book before it goes into print. Readers here will tell you what they think of your book and give you a good indication how well it will do in print. Then you can press ahead with a print run knowing what the market reaction is likely to be.

I'm not sure why people think print is somehow more prestigious than electronic. Some people prefer one format or the other. It makes sense to reach out to all.

CJ


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

If your publisher actually has a plan in mind to market your book (which I'm guessing by your phrasing) then I wouldn't be too worried. Their delay of the print version (a much more expensive endeavor) most likely is all about money. As long as they are still excited about your book, then keep positive.

David Dalglish


----------



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

CJ and orc thanks for the advice.

I think for print It was more for me.  When i was a kid seeing books on shelves in a library was so cool and now that my books available in ebook i was thinking about that kid seeing those books on shelves.  What if some kid sees dawn and thinks cool.

orc i think your right and Im gonna get a idea from them what kind of plan they have in mind.  but marketing is one thing to actuall feel a book in your hands thats yours is amazing maybe thats why im nervous


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

It is great getting that first book delivered to you.

I am just about to publish Gretchen Greene and received my proof copy this week.  No worries, you'll get there.

I'd also suggest donating on of your marketing copies to your local library. That way it is easy for friends to read your work (and start talking about it).

CJ


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

shadow2683 said:


> My publisher asked me if I wouldnt mind delaying the print release of my book so we can more firmly go after ebooks sales. It would eventually be release print but im nervous about being a new author whose only going after ebook readers. Does anyone think my fear is justified?


Personally. I'd be ticked off and my answer would be "Yes, I mind very much." Other than money on the publisher's end, there's no reason to delay the print version--and the publisher's woes are not yours. Both versions should ideally be released at the same time, and for the sake of making sure it actually goes to print, I'd insist on it, unless your contract specifies otherwise.

If you agree to this, understand that "eventually" may never come, and you do hurt your chances later of placing the manuscript with another publisher.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

ereaders are expensive. If your book is really aimed at kids and teens I would not release in only ebook format, most of your readers probably do not have a Kindle or nook or sony. Yes they may have iPhones or iTouches but I would want my book in the easiest and most formats for my readers.


----------



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess thats my fear that the readers i am aiming for dont have ebook capabilities that a print book might reach them.  But then again technologies seem to be seeping down everywhere so im back forth on this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

shadow: please do not start a new thread if you already have one. I've merged your most recent post with your existing thread. You might want to book mark it so you can find it easily later on. You may respond to member comments and questions but please do not make consecutive postings of your own more often than once a week.

Please see complete guidelines in Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75

Thanks,
Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

A lot will depend on what your "publisher" is planning as far as a marketing campaign. Is he creating an app for the iphone (cool, but the demographic is probably a lot older than you want)? Maybe a push with the book free for a limited time to get name recognition (effective, but seldom done by large publishers unless you have a series)?  Or just going to let it languish in the Kindle store where it is a bit overpriced for an ebook only introduction by an unknown author. Without any print books, you can't go on much of a promotional tour - no book signings, nothing in local bookstores, etc. 

Most schools aren't set up to assign books to read that are ebook only (and there isn't much chance of that for an unknown author). Without a major advertising push or deal with Disney, how will kids know your book exists?  There are a few ebook review blogs that could help get you some exposure (but the price you are at may be a problem when competing against other first books, even in the kids market).


----------



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

im just bumping this up as all my posts are in this area now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Um, I'm confused.  Is Dream Books your "publisher." Aren't they just a glorified POD outfit like Lulu or Createspace? They seem to be a pretty cheesy outfit. I found this stunning line on their website:



> With over 500 books sold and no returns is almost unheard of and we are starting to pick up speed!


As a "publisher" that isn't exactly a number to be proud of. And just trolling around the site...well...it looks like a teenager designed it. The text on the site is filled with grammar errors and just bad sentence structure. I mean, really, look at this "classic" wording:



> We will treat you just like as if we are traditional publisher


Oh, and notice the typo on their..eh hem...EDITING page:



> Are There Any Fee's?


and



> Are You Guys Creditable?


I believe the word they wanted here was CREDIBLE.

This outfit is bogus. You should just do whatever you have to do to get out of the contract. You will be better off just publishing with Createspace. Seriously. That site looks like a joke.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

bardsandsages said:


> Um, I'm confused.  Is Dream Books your "publisher." Aren't they just a glorified POD outfit like Lulu or Createspace? They seem to be a pretty cheesy outfit. I found this stunning line on their website:
> 
> As a "publisher" that isn't exactly a number to be proud of. And just trolling around the site...well...it looks like a teenager designed it. The text on the site is filled with grammar errors and just bad sentence structure. I mean, really, look at this "classic" wording:
> 
> ...


They should rename themselves -- RedFlag Publishing Inc. There are enough of them on that site to scare me off.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

> Currently we have sold 80 books in stores and they account for 16% of our total sales. We hope to increase that number in 2010 to 40% and if we go higher, we will not be complaining.


Peter, I have a very simple question for you. Have you paid this publisher any money?

David Dalglish

*edit*

I just have to link to this video they put up for their editing service: http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6145063/

Just screams professional quality.


----------



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont know much about them but to answer your question no i havent paid them any money they been pretty decent especially for me as I am just learning about the publishing business.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

shadow2683 said:


> I dont know much about them but to answer your question no i havent paid them any money they been pretty decent especially for me as I am just learning about the publishing business.


And they are no doubt teaching you all the WRONG things to suit their backwards way of doing business. Seriously, I would get out of that contract if I were you. They probably just want to delay releasing the print book because they don't have the money to buy an ISBN or something.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

After looking through their site, I can safely say I wouldn't trust them to edit my book  

I would be very wary...


----------



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

i  dont know guys so far everything has been on the up and up.  Im working with an independent editor on another project and hes been helpful as well.  Hes also said theyve been pretty good as well.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I know I wouldn't pay editing fees to a company that can't even edit its own website.

I agree with the other voices here -- I would look elsewhere. CreateSpace is a good option. And, please, find someone other than that company to edit your work. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

shadow2683 said:


> i dont know guys so far everything has been on the up and up. Im working with an independent editor on another project and hes been helpful as well. Hes also said theyve been pretty good as well.


And did they recommend this editor to you?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Methinks 'Preditors and Editors' should be directed to examine that website.


----------



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

no found this guy on my own


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

shadow2683 said:


> no found this guy on my own


Listen to me. *RUN.* Run away from these people. They are hacks. Looks like they just posted their "payment plan" option on their site. Get a load of this:



> Payment Plan Help
> 
> Dream Books LLC loves to do things that no one
> else does; our payment plans are one of those things.
> ...


These people are flying by the seat of their pants. You can't even legally CHARGE 40% interest in some states! It is against the law. What are they, mafia loansharks?

I think I will drop an e-mail to the folks at Preditors and Editors. They will get a kick out of this outfit.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

B&S: Wow. I thought I'd seen it all.

You're right: P&E needs to be directed to that website. It will say all that needs to be said.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with bardsandsages.  Running is probably the best thing you can do.  They are charging for cover art.  They are charging for "editing" (apparently letting you pay for a certain number of words to be corrected, which is the strangest way to "edit" I've ever heard of).  They have high interest on their payment plans.  Their website is full of grammatical errors.  All these things add up to suggest this is not the best way to get started on a writing career.

Really, you'd probably be better off publishing your own novel.  It isn't difficult or expensive to create a cover, or to get an electronic edition and a paperback out there.  Editing is an issue, certainly, but I wouldn't trust a company that charges for editing per word-- it sounds like copy editing rather than a full edit, and a glance over the website makes one wonder if their editors can edit, anyway.  And yes, it's more diffiicult to do effective promotion on your own-- but I doubt these guys are really going to help you out in that department.  To put it simply, there are many better ways to get your book out there.


----------

